
Filter HN for GitHub stories - jb_zone
I am most interested in HN posts from github. I like cloning the repos and trying them out. I usually ctrl-F &quot;github&quot; and go page-for-page through HN. Is there a better way to filter by news source?
======
mindcrime
Something like this?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=github.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=github.com)

~~~
jb_zone
is there a way to get the list sorted by points, like HN in general?

------
DanBC
Have you looked at the search?

[https://hn.algolia.com/?sort=byPopularity&prefix=false&page=...](https://hn.algolia.com/?sort=byPopularity&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story&query=%22github.com%22)

